# TuningBox Dealer?



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

Anyone recommend where to get a TuningBox for a 330D?

Can't find any UK dealers on their website.

Thanks

Justin


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Contact Joanne at Westward Engineering UK distributors - Details on Tuningbox.com

2 boxes available for 204hp engine TUV approvedCR51 (Â£500) and te B Box (Â£300). Both have identical outputs. B Box has only 2 connectors and is easier to install/deinstall.

Carlos, myself and soon to be GCP all run the B Box, with no problems.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Contact Joanne at Westward Engineering UK distributors - Details on Tuningbox.com
> 
> 2 boxes available for 204hp engine TUV approvedCR51 (Â£500) and te B Box (Â£300). Both have identical outputs. B Box has only 2 connectors and is easier to install/deinstall.
> 
> Carlos, myself and soon to be GCP all run the B Box, with no problems.


Thanks, will give them a call as soon as I pick the car up.

Justin


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I er have both boxes. I am selling the B box to GCP but have a completely unused CR51 in the cupboard.

Westward supplied it in error, sent me a B box but their courier never came to pick up the original and I er never got round to chasing them up.

CR51 however is not easy to fit - it would need to be done by someone who know what they're doing as access to the rear 2 fuelling plugs is awkward to say the least.

Open to offers though!


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I er have both boxes. I am selling the B box to GCP but have a completely unused CR51 in the cupboard.


Carl

Might be able to get across to you this coming week although my car goes into dealer on Monday for some "rectification" work. Don't know how long they will have it yet.

Currently in IOM. (better weather than home).


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Contact Joanne at Westward Engineering UK distributors - Details on Tuningbox.com
> 
> 2 boxes available for 204hp engine TUV approvedCR51 (Â£500) and te B Box (Â£300). Both have identical outputs. B Box has only 2 connectors and is easier to install/deinstall.


I got this price from Westwood:


> we offer a generation II series Original Tuning box ' Euro 495.00 incl tax & delivery to Uk via direct mail order.


does sound that right? 495euros / ~Â£350

Justin


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Yes that will be the B box (easy to fit, no TUV approval- the one that garyc has and that I had on mine).


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Plug and Play


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

How does the Tuning Box compare with the Van Aaken Smartbox ? - they claim 20 BHP / 4 MPG / 40nm improvement on a Golf 150, and I've been reading some good reports. Price wise they seem quite comparable


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> Plug and Play


I plugged.... I played.... but the traction control control light keeps coming on. Have I done something wrong ??

:wink:

Excellent service from Westwood, ordered Wednesday afternoon, delivered Friday morning.

10 minute job to plug in (it was the first time I'd lifted the bonnet!!)

Very impressed with the power/GBP ratio 

Thanks for peoples input!

Justin


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

justtin said:


> I plugged.... I played.... but the traction control control light keeps coming on. Have I done something wrong ?? :wink:


Quite the contrary :roll: 
:wink:


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

You just liberated 25% more torque and power....turn off first stage DSC (press once) and you can light up the rears if you so desire. Go easyish in the wet though - although with first stage DSC it'll get out quite a way before Nanny says 'No'.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

garyc said:


> You just liberated 25% more torque and power....turn off first stage DSC (press once) and you can light up the rears if you so desire. Go easyish in the wet though - although with first stage DSC it'll get out quite a way before Nanny says 'No'.


managed to work that one out myself thanks ;-)

However, on a serious note, the power delivery does not seem that smooth. At 3000rpm there is a definate kick. Is that normal?

Justin


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

The kick was at 2400rpm on mine.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Mine too was 2400rpm. Although following my major service last Friday, the TB did not work when I briefly refitted it - lumpy tickover, slow to rev, holding on to revs, and less power than stock. Havn't had time to investigate fully yet.

Boy, it feels slow without it.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

garyc said:


> Mine too was 2400rpm. Although following my major service last Friday, the TB did not work when I briefly refitted it - lumpy tickover, slow to rev, holding on to revs, and less power than stock. Havn't had time to investigate fully yet.
> 
> Boy, it feels slow without it.


Just a question of ensuring all the connectors are pushed home :roll:


----------



## 55JWB (May 7, 2002)

sorry to come in late but try www.birds.uk.com they did my 270 cdi Merc but have a much longer BM pedigree. The products they sell are classed as oem on the continent....

I've had great service, the MD himself phoned me to ask how I was getting on 

Jason


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

55JWB said:


> sorry to come in late but try www.birds.uk.com they did my 270 cdi Merc but have a much longer BM pedigree. The products they sell are classed as oem on the continent....
> 
> I've had great service, the MD himself phoned me to ask how I was getting on
> 
> Jason


At these prices I'd like a week in his Spanish villa too. 

Presume there is VAT to add to that.

Diesel Performance Kit 245hp 
Application : 330d, 204hp version 
Installation cost : Â£116.40 
Parts cost : Â£857.57 

I think the Alpina (BMW approved) comes in less than this.


----------



## justtin (May 6, 2002)

gcp said:


> Diesel Performance Kit 245hp
> Application : 330d, 204hp version
> Installation cost : Â£116.40
> Parts cost : Â£857.57


  :lol:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

gcp said:


> 55JWB said:
> 
> 
> > sorry to come in late but try www.birds.uk.com they did my 270 cdi Merc but have a much longer BM pedigree. The products they sell are classed as oem on the continent....
> ...


Downloaded their PDF on this model, looks like they have the torque figure wrong, quoted as 339lbft. :?:

There is a free trial though you need to pay if you want it removed. :?


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

The DMS automotive 330d 260 hp 401ft/lbs remap at Â£975 looked like pretty good value, as featured in Autocar a couple of weeks ago.

http://www.dmsautomotive.com/index.asp?upid=21&msid=3


----------



## jonno (May 7, 2002)

Sounds interesting.... anyone happen to know how DMS upload?
Do they flash via OBD or desolder the original ECU?

Presumably, if its s/w / map only then most other tuners will be able to reliably produce similar numbers... either than or they *might* run rather a lot of boost :twisted:

They don't reveal too much on their site?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

jonno said:


> Sounds interesting.... anyone happen to know how DMS upload?
> Do they flash via OBD or desolder the original ECU?
> 
> Presumably, if its s/w / map only then most other tuners will be able to reliably produce similar numbers... either than or they *might* run rather a lot of boost :twisted:
> ...


I did read the article in Autocar but have slept since then so its mostly gone now. Think its an upload.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

gcp said:


> jonno said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds interesting.... anyone happen to know how DMS upload?
> ...


I think it's a microcode upload and rolling road tweak job. I chucked out Autocar, but I think the car they tested is their own demonstrator and will be doing the rounds. Look out in forthcoming Evo 'Driven' sections. Autocar were very impressed with smootness and power/torque delivery. 0-60 in 5.9s as i recall, and 401 ft lbs is going to make it lug OK.


----------

